# FEM_Body error....need help



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Click on FEM_BODY, then Click on Detect CAFD for SWE. Do you see 54.1 CAFD? If so select it, then Right-Click on FEM_BODY and select CODE (not Code FDL).


so we can work with different versions of the module?

On different forum, I have not found anyone aynt already validated that these changes are feasible ... have you ever heard positive feedback on the firmware dowgrade.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> so we can work with different versions of the module?
> 
> On different forum, I have not found anyone aynt already validated that these changes are feasible ... have you ever heard positive feedback on the firmware dowgrade.


I told you already, I do not think 55.x firmware will support 54.1 CAFD. You insisted you wanted to try it, so I have told you how to do so. If it works, great. If it does not work, you would need to downgrade FEM to 54.1 firmware by flashing it with 54.1 PSdZData. End of story.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

I do not want to annoy you ... I just had misunderstood your explanations.
I thought changing the firmware changed all the modules ...
Femboddy, Hunbt, .. etc.
I think I understand!

Thank you for your patience ...:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> I do not want to annoy you ... I just had misunderstood your explanations.
> I thought changing the firmware changed all the modules ...
> Femboddy, Hunbt, .. etc.
> I think I understand!
> ...


No, I'm not annoyed. Just clarifying both options. And you can flash firmware of single ECU with E-Sys.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, I'm not annoyed. Just clarifying both options. And you can flash firmware of single ECU with E-Sys.


Pitch Perfect!
must return the car to the dealer next week
I'll wait for that moment and I would do the operation.
I read that the engine must be at stop with a well full battery is that? it lasts a long time for FEMBODY or HuNBT?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> Pitch Perfect!
> must return the car to the dealer next week
> I'll wait for that moment and I would do the operation.
> I read that the engine must be at stop with a well full battery is that? it lasts a long time for FEMBODY or HuNBT?


If you are flashing, FEM_BODY is only a few minutes, but NBT is probably about 45 minutes, and car must be on a charger, good for 50 amps minimum.

For Coding, just run motor.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Click on FEM_BODY, then Click on Detect CAFD for SWE. Do you see 54.1 CAFD? If so select it, then Right-Click on FEM_BODY and select CODE (not Code FDL).


hi 
i have an error ...
on click to Detect CAFD for SWE : 
failed to get cafs files for swe " swfl 0000155e-012_200_030
any idea ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> hi
> i have an error ...
> on click to Detect CAFD for SWE :
> failed to get cafs files for swe " swfl 0000155e-012_200_030
> any idea ?


Yes. It is exactly as I wrote you above in advance. 55.x ECU firmware will not support 54.1 CAFD.



shawnsheridan said:


> I told you already, *I do not think 55.x firmware will support 54.1 CAFD*. You insisted you wanted to try it, so I have told you how to do so. If it works, great. If it does not work, you would need to downgrade FEM to 54.1 firmware by flashing it with 54.1 PSdZData. End of story.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. It is exactly as I wrote you above in advance. 55.x ECU firmware will not support 54.1 CAFD.


OK understand. No CAFD 54.1 supported. 
How to downgrade NBT by flahsing it with firmware from 54.1 PSdZData Full.? 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> OK understand. No CAFD 54.1 supported.
> How to downgrade NBT by flahsing it with firmware from 54.1 PSdZData Full.?
> Thanks


The same way you would upgrade it, Just use 54.1 PSdZData Full.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> The same way you would upgrade it, Just use 54.1 PSdZData Full.


Can you explain my the procédure ? Please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> Can you explain my the procédure ? Please.


You will need to put the car on a commercial grade charger, good for 50 amps minimum, as you cannot run the motor while flashing.

Here are the basic steps:

Go to Comfort Mode => TAL-Calculating
- Read and Save FA
- Activate FA
- Read and Save SVT Actual as SVT_ist
- Create an SVT Target
Under KIS/SVT Target Calculation Strategy, select Complete Flash
Select I-Step (shipm.) to match your original I-Level as read and shown in VCM I-Step (Shipment)
I-Step (target.) will be unselectable as it is fixed based on current PSdZData I-Level
Do a KIS/SVT Target Calculation and Save as SVT_soll
- Do a TAL Calculation and Save as SVT_tal

Go to Expert Mode => TAL-Processing
Load TAL (SVT_tal)
Load SVT Target (SVT_soll)
Select "Read FA" button.
Check radio button for "read VIN out of FA"
On ECU Tab, uncheck let top box in column "All" (All checked boxes should toggle to unchecked)
On ID Base Row for Kombi, make check boxes in blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy columns.
Press Check software availability
Press Start and it will proceed with processing TAL to flash Kombi with new firmware.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You will need to put the car on a commercial grade charger, good for 50 amps minimum, as you cannot run the motor while flashing.
> 
> Here are the basic steps:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will learn this.... Before try it
:thumbup:


----------

